# Can I Somehow Raise My Deck?



## AdamB5000 (May 20, 2009)

Heyya, fellas. First post.

I purchased a house nearly two years ago and the owner left me with his tractor. I'll have to get the exact model. I'm not sure what it is off hand. I do know it's a Kohler engine with a 48" cut.

My problem is I'm somewhat unfamiliar with adjusting the deck. It appears that the rollers on the rear of the deck are already maxed out. The only adjustment I can make is to lower the deck, but I've already been scalping my lawn for the last two summers. I do see that a spring on the crank is broken, but I don't see how cranking on that handle is making any adjustments anyway.

I do have a local tractor repair shop, but I'm really trying to pinch my pennies and would like to learn so I can do this all myself.

I'll attach a couple pics of the deck adjustments and also a nice shot I took of the tractor today. 






























Thanks for any help, guys.

-edit-

Pics aren't linking. Can we link to pics?


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

It looks like that is as high as it goes bud. I would maybe think about adding wheels to the front corners of the deck to help lift it over mounds like the newer models have. If you were just mowing on flat ground I don't think it would scalp though. 
'
Sorry i couldn't be more help.

Nice tractor by the way


----------



## AdamB5000 (May 20, 2009)

Hey, now I see the pics!

Yeah, the adjustments appear to be maxed out yet I feel I'm mowing my lawn much too short. Seems like I'm only leaving about 2" (maybe a touch more). I'd like to leave at least another 1/2", maybe a full inch.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## AdamB5000 (May 20, 2009)

Another quick question.

The tractor is sluggish when I have the lever all the way forward. It picks up speed when I go down hill, but level ground or up hill it dogs it. In reverse it moves quick and is responsive.

Is there an adjustment I can make or should I bring it to a shop where "they know what they are doing?"


----------

